# My turn for a deformed mantis



## Rick (Jun 15, 2006)

This guy molted the other day and turned out like this. I had one like this before that did ok.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 15, 2006)

I have never had this kind of deformity happened before, as the abdoment is usually the last part that coming out of the molt it should be alright providing the head and thorax molted fine. But then it is better having the bend on thorax or forearm.


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 15, 2006)

This has happened to me before as well. The manitid was fine and molted into adulthood without any problems.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2006)

He was fine for a couple days and then got this bend. Looks uncomfortable. :shock:


----------



## rickyc666 (Jun 15, 2006)

I had a small phyllocrania nymph once that lost a rear leg, and within the next to moults it had grown back. hopefully it will be ok. Does it eat and produce waste ok?


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 15, 2006)

> He was fine for a couple days and then got this bend. Looks uncomfortable. :shock:


Yes! Mine did the same exact thing. Despite how it looked, my mantis was able to eat and excrete without any problems. After a molt, which I believe was his last adult molt, the aberration disappeared, and he was a happy healthy adult into old age.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, this is what i was talking about. One of my healthy nymphs did this and i was concerned.

however instead of making any rash decisions i just kept him as normal and it doesnt seem to bother him, he does exactly the same as every other mantid i have. he doesnt shy away from food or water. i await the next moult results to see how he turns out


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 17, 2006)

Awww poor lil guy, hope he's ok.


----------

